# The Great Company of Bjorn Stormwolf



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey everybody! After several months (and a massive Simple Green bath) I am finally painting my Space Wolf army again. I decided my great company would be Bjorn Stormwolf's because well one I didn't have any golden yellow, and I like his fluff! So with out further ramblings I present my first completed Grey Hunter







I should have another model up soon (these models are coming along rather quickly) until then please C&C!

[EDIT] I just noticed I didn't do the purity seal on his leg *facepalm* so he's not quite done....I'll fix that shortly


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not a bad start. It does need a bit of work though. First and foremost, mold lines. They are especially visible on the helmet and back pack. It's as simple as just running a blade along the lines to flatten them out. I think the whole model could do with a black wash after the highlights just to tone them down a bit. A brown wash on the gold of the bolter would help as well.

Finally, the little details need to be painted. You've already noticed the purity seal, and it looks like the vents on the back pack haven't been painted either. As I said though, a solid start.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Another Bjorn Stormwolf great company, excellent, you chose the right one  

I'm with Khorne's Fist in that I think the mini needs a black wash over it to tone it down, but then, if you look at our armies we like our grey dark, so we're biased  

I think you're off to a great start, and the free hand wolf on the shoulder is a solid piece of work, I envy you in that respect as my free hand is rubbish! 

My only suggestion is to try adding a bit more to your minis otherwise you'll end up with a mass of grey... maybe a red knee pad or fist or some of the helmet details? 

Looking forward to seeing this company grow

Rev


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. I have given these models a Badab wash in the past and I didn't like it (part of the reason for the Simple Green bath I mentioned), so that probably mean's I'm doing something wrong :laugh: How would you guys suggest that I go about washing the model? 

Khorn's Fist, I don't know why I ignored those vents, I guess I've gotten to used to Jump packs, I'll get on that!

TheReverend Bjorn's company is the best one! Let us go belch and fart at Imperial dignitaries as battle brothers! But, I will defiantly be adding some splashes of color to my, this fellow was kind of a proto type, to see if my free had is solid enough to paint a thunderwolf on the paldurons of an entire army. My next model (who should be done late tonight or tomorrow, so I should have him posted tomorrow or Tuesday) has ornamentation fitting of a Grey Hunter! And I look forward to you comments on bettering my growing company!


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

Just put the final touches on the first model and his squad mate! And here they are

The incomplete side....completed! 



And the new model






I think I'm going to work on my MotF model next, I'm not sure when he'll be done though. At the latest it will be done by next week (hopefully).


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

very nice. Have you tried using any of the GW washes? They work great at making all the detail on a model pop. I suggest you try it out sometime


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a pair of washes, I use them most on purity seals and jump pack exhaust. I tried using them on full models before but it looked awful. I'm probably doing something wrong. Do you know where I can find examples of washes done right? Or the techniques for doing it right?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

THE (that's a snazzy acronym right there! ), have a look at my project log, or Khorn's Fists for examples of wolves (there are a few other good ones, just search for space wolves) to see how we use the washes on our armies. If they are GW's washes (not inks) then just slap on the Badab Black liberally and let it dry naturally. If that's too dark for you, you could water it down about 25:75 water:wash, which is what I am dong these days. 

alternatively you could use a thin brush and just carefully apply it in the crevices. 

those new minis are looking good and certainly more colourful! Keep it up. 
Rev


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm not sure if I want to admit how long it took me to figure out the THE is me 

I'll give the thin brush technique a try, I wish I had pictures of the last time I did a total model Badab wash (now granted I wasn't using this paint scheme). The wash wasn't even anywhere, thick some places, thin in others, with no pattern (like thin on shins, thick on feet or whatever). But I will definitely give your log another look for reference! Thanks for the help Rev :good:


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

The best way to use washes is to cover the model after the basecoat colours then allow to dry, and then go over again with the base coat leaving the shadows that the wash creates. 

Cheers!


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok so here is my prototype model again, this time washed with Badab!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey mate, that is looking a lot better, now there's some definition too. Are you happy with the result? I think You've done a good job.

Don't forget to wash around the eyes and other bits on the helemt. Overall I think it's looking better. 

Great work.


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

I do really like the way it came out. I did, as you said, gain definition as I added the wash, so I'll get the rest of the helmet done, and have one completed Grey Hunter!


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

It's been quite a while sense my last update, things got a little crazy here with school starting up again soon, but I have managed to finish the Wolfen Marine and get the washes on the his un-helmeted Brother. Let me know what you think!










I'll post more pictures of the Wolfen when I get his base painted up. In the mean time, if someone could point me towards a picture taking tutorial that would be fantastic, because my pictures aren't improving and I don't know if it's me or the shitty camera!

Before I end this post I'm going to show you guys the WIP of the next model on the painting block!



[Edit] I may end up retaking those palduron pictures. I didn't realize how bad they are, but it's 8pm here so no light. Just bear with me guys, I'll try to get some better ones up tomorrow!


----------

